# Mother Of Dead Robber: ‘Why Did He Shoot Him Five Times?”



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2018/01/08/mother-dead-robber-shoot-five-times/


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BackyardCowboy said:


> https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2018/01/08/mother-dead-robber-shoot-five-times/


Probably because he may have had a 5 shot J-Frame.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> Probably because he may have had a 5 shot J-Frame.


I was thinking along those same lines. :smt033

BTW.....if you only have 5 shots, make damn sure each & every one counts.


----------



## RAEIndustries (Oct 6, 2017)

Great shooting Tex!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Her reaction can be summed up to human nature..... Hard to lose a son under any circumstances........


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Cait43 said:


> Her reaction can be summed up to human nature..... Hard to lose a son under any circumstances........


Hard to lose a thug under any circumstances.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

You shoot until the threat is over, if that requires 5 shots.... oh well! I love the part where the getaway driver said the gun wasn't loaded.
Play stupid games, win stupid prizes!!

Incidentally, had that happened here in Kentucky, the getaway driver (if identified!!) would have been charged with murder, as his accomplice died in the commission of a crime!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

MoMan said:


> You shoot until the threat is over, if that requires 5 shots.... oh well! I love the part where the getaway driver said the gun wasn't loaded.
> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes!!


He won 5 bullets for his gun


----------



## farook (Jan 7, 2015)

Why did he shoot him five times ???

Heat of the moment


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

farook said:


> Why did he shoot him five times ???
> 
> Heat of the moment


There may never be an adequate answer to that. Each person responds in their own way when confronted with a life threatening situation. Unless the individual actually comes forth and makes a statement in regards to why he fired 5 times, we will never know.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

She should be asking why was my son being a criminal. Or is she like the mother who said " how else was he going to get money for cloths"


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> She should be asking why was my son being a criminal. Or is she like the mother who said " *how else was he going to get money for cloths*"


Or drugs.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I’m sure he wasn’t counting. He just kept firing until he was sure the perp was down and out.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

He was shot five times because his late father and current mother did a terrible job of raising him. He paid for their failure with his life. Does this mean that they should be criminally charged? No, it doesn't. It just means that when you don't do your job as a parent, bad things can come of it. So know your children's friends, who they hang out with, where they go (as much as that is possible). Be nosy. Pay attention to how they dress, how they act, how they talk, and everything else you can possibly do. Doing anything less is not only poor parenthood but a recipe for a miserable life for your progeny.

And the really sad thing is that the truly innocent all too often pay the price.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> He was shot five times because his late father and current mother did a terrible job of raising him. He paid for their failure with his life. Does this mean that they should be criminally charged? No, it doesn't. It just means that when you don't do your job as a parent, bad things can come of it. So know your children's friends, who they hang out with, where they go (as much as that is possible). Be nosy. Pay attention to how they dress, how they act, how they talk, and everything else you can possibly do. Doing anything less is not only poor parenthood but a recipe for a miserable life for your progeny.
> 
> And the really sad thing is that the truly innocent all too often pay the price.


Remember too, there are a lot of single parents trying to raise kids. Some are busting their butts working to make ends meet and can't be there every second of the day, so the kids are often learning from friends and or gangs.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

because he had 5 bullets? shoulda asked what was my son doing robbing folks! Duh idiot!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Remember too, there are a lot of single parents trying to raise kids. Some are busting their butts working to make ends meet and can't be there every second of the day, so the kids are often learning from friends and or gangs.


While this is true, there are also a lot of single parent households which do a remarkable job of raising children. I don't consider any excuses for kids doing bad things. By the time some kid is ten or twelve years old, they know the difference between right and wrong so excuses don't work in my book.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Because he was too lazy to reload.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It's gotta be tough in this day & age to be a single parent with a couple of kids. 

With all of the negative influence that kids give one another, it's gotta be a real challenge. No matter how well your intentions are towards your kids, chances are, at least one will give you grief at some point in time.

I do feel for the mother though. A terrible way to lose one of your children. How do you go about trying to remember them any other way, other than the fact, that he died a criminal.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> While this is true, there are also a lot of single parent households which do a remarkable job of raising children. I don't consider any excuses for kids doing bad things. By the time some kid is ten or twelve years old, they know the difference between right and wrong so excuses don't work in my book.


True. I'm saying that sometimes, perhaps, your best just isn't enough or we just don't want to believe our kids could do such a thing, so we don't look into it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

BackyardCowboy said:


> True. I'm saying that sometimes, perhaps, your best just isn't enough or we just don't want to believe our kids could do such a thing, so we don't look into it.


You're right about this.

I am reminded of my youth and families I knew where with a few of them there was one kid who just couldn't seem to keep his nose clean and stay out of trouble. His siblings were fine and good kids but he was the one that would steal candy bars from drug stores or lie about his age when going to the movies or lie to his parents to get his way or what he wanted. The rest were fine but not him.

Some people are just flat born bad. They seem to have a lack of remorse, compassion, and morals and what's more, they don't want any of that in their life. These types of kids tend to grow up and do really bad things... sometimes.


----------

